# New Supplement Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some of this might be a re-post, but most of it is new (from Faeit212):



> *This comes from a very solid source that has helped us verify rumors in the past*
> *via an anonymous and solid source on Faeit 212*
> _World Eaters, Thousand Sons, Death Guard and Emperor's Children are getting supplements eventually._
> _The elite unit entries in the core codex don't necessarily reflect World Eaters, just Khorne Berserkers, for example._
> ...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Orks:
Speed Freaks
Freebooters
Don't know enough to comment


SM:
Ultra Marines
-Why? They already have a codex devoted to them
White Scars
-Unique Enough
Raven Guard
-Don't Know that much
Salamanders
-They seem rather vanilla, to get a supplment
Imperial/Crimson Fists
-Kind of the Same for salamders
Blood Angels:
Fleshtearers
-Unique Enough
CSM:
Emperors Children
Death Guard
World Eaters
(Rounding out the big 4)
-That's 3 Did you forget to add Sons?
IG:
Tallarn
Catachan
Steel Legion
-Unique, but don't know that much about legion

Nids:
Kraken,(interestingly no mention of Behemoth)
(And mention of Catachan Devil has come up a few times)
-No clue but would love to see the C devil info.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

oh, I hope the 13th company suppliment is true, my wolves might see the light of day again if so


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would like to see white scars and the mono gods legions rumour to be true. Love to have a suppment In the name of the blood god.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Locusgate: the rumors put the next Marine book to be less UM centric. So in addition to having a place to lay out the chapter specific fluff that would be pulled from the codex, there is also the Altar of War missions (which will likely revolve around Tyranids) and chapter specific warlord traits and relics they could put in there.

And as was said in the rumor, these are personal pet projects by people who have a big interest in doing them, so obviously someone likes Ultramarines enough to do it.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Then fuck? No no just no, I know it's rumour but Flesh Tearers but no Iron Hands, that alone is bollocks, you can't give the other founding loyalists supplements, omit the Iron Hands but then give Flesh Tearers one. No disrespect to FTs fans, heck I like FTs, like the Fluff and read the BL stuff, but just no.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Loli said:


> Then fuck? No no just no, I know it's rumour but Flesh Tearers but no Iron Hands, that alone is bollocks


unish:
If they sell well more will be done


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loli said:


> Then fuck? No no just no, I know it's rumour but Flesh Tearers but no Iron Hands, that alone is bollocks, you can't give the other founding loyalists supplements, omit the Iron Hands but then give Flesh Tearers one. No disrespect to FTs fans, heck I like FTs, like the Fluff and read the BL stuff, but just no.


What makes them stand out? Their fluff doesn't say they fight in a style that differs drastically from other codex chapters. This seems to be the aim of the whole supplement thing, to introduce different ways of fighting with existing codex forces. The FTs, being the maniacs that they are, would provide this different style to the BA codex. Multiple DC units, all units having rage, no battle brothers available at all, they provide the scope for a different style. Iron Hands, while cool, don't provide this.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Iron Hands, while cool, don't provide this.


.........yet, 
once some time has been spent on them supplement or codex wise we'll see something to differentiate them from the rest - all races, chapters and factions are a work in progress and all have potential


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If UM's getting a supp means the new SM dex isn't UM fan wank then have at it I say. If it's like the last one where pretty much every page is the boys in the blue and they get a supp then that neck beardy little twerp at the local GW is getting a blue broom stick right up the hiney, shortly followed by any and every GW employee I come across.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> If UM's getting a supp means the new SM dex isn't UM fan wank then have at it I say. If it's like the last one where pretty much every page is the boys in the blue and they get a supp then that neck beardy little twerp at the local GW is getting a blue broom stick right up the hiney, shortly followed by any and every GW employee I come across.


Don't hold back now Jac, say what you really think ! :grin:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know about the Mono-God Legions getting a mention in the Chaos Codex, what 2 pages, is not a mention, that's an afterthought.

I would love to see every Chaos Legion gets it's own supplement.

However, there is something that needs to be mentioned, with all these new supplements coming out, will we see a whole new range of GW products, or will this be left to Forge-world to carry the can?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Don't hold back now Jac, say what you really think ! :grin:


Ultramarines are a pack of vanilla boring wankers? What?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What makes them stand out? Their fluff doesn't say they fight in a style that differs drastically from other codex chapters. This seems to be the aim of the whole supplement thing, to introduce different ways of fighting with existing codex forces. The FTs, being the maniacs that they are, would provide this different style to the BA codex. Multiple DC units, all units having rage, no battle brothers available at all, they provide the scope for a different style. Iron Hands, while cool, don't provide this.


Iron Hands have potential for Dreadnought Characters/HQs, close ties to the Mechanicus (so new and interesting Relic ideas, and Terminator Sergeants. Oh, and rules to represent their excessive use of biotics.

Seriously, most Codex chapters don't have a lot that separates them from the others (usually only one or two things that separate them from the others) but there is a lot of flavor there that can be plumbed. I think people are forgetting that in addition to rules changes there are extra relics, warlord traits, missions, Cities of Death and Planetstrike stratagems that really tie into the army's fluff and is to expand rules to give us an even fluffier army.

Further more the rules are being designed so they don't need to be updated very often, so what's in them should be still valid for a while to come as their rules will slot into whatever new things the codexes eventually get.

Finally, these are just rumors and I wouldn't rule any codex or any army out just yet from getting supplements. There is a LOT of room for extra rules all over the place and no codex should be written off as being neglected. That list, _if true_, is only a list of ideas the dev team wants to work on _right now_. Don't assume just because something didn't make the list today that it can't be on there next week or even next year.

In short, these are rumors and don't get too worked up about them.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Agree with Zion's P.O.V. on this.

Death Guard please.

:biggrin:

CtS


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What makes them stand out? Their fluff doesn't say they fight in a style that differs drastically from other codex chapters. This seems to be the aim of the whole supplement thing, to introduce different ways of fighting with existing codex forces. The FTs, being the maniacs that they are, would provide this different style to the BA codex. Multiple DC units, all units having rage, no battle brothers available at all, they provide the scope for a different style. Iron Hands, while cool, don't provide this.


Let's see, the close ties to the AM, that alone gives GW reason to produce Ad Mech Units. The fact that they have next to no Terminators so what they have left is given to sergeants to inspire and lead or they guard the Iron Father or whatever is leading. Dreadnought HQs - they don't have lots of Dreads either so saying just take MotF to spam Dreads doesn't really count - the fact they are stubborn mother fuckers, their use of bionics. Iron Father's instead of Chaplains. 

To get a remotely fluffy IHs army you need to mix together bits of SWs, Dark Angels, and Vanilla. But based on what you described all you need for a Flesh Tearers list is the BA codex. So yeah I did think they should get one. 

I'll stop here since its purely rumour and I don't want this to become X is more deserving than Y type thread.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Loli said:


> Then fuck? No no just no, I know it's rumour but Flesh Tearers but no Iron Hands, that alone is bollocks, you can't give the other founding loyalists supplements, omit the Iron Hands but then give Flesh Tearers one. No disrespect to FTs fans, heck I like FTs, like the Fluff and read the BL stuff, but just no.


Yeah, that really isn't fair. Your legion's already had a hard time of it anyway, if we're honest. (Is that a low blow coming from an EC player?) :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What makes them stand out? Their fluff doesn't say they fight in a style that differs drastically from other codex chapters. This seems to be the aim of the whole supplement thing, to introduce different ways of fighting with existing codex forces. The FTs, being the maniacs that they are, would provide this different style to the BA codex. Multiple DC units, all units having rage, no battle brothers available at all, they provide the scope for a different style. Iron Hands, while cool, don't provide this.


You say no Battle Bros for Flesh Tearers; try no allies at all. They often refuse to accept aid and only answer calls for aid from the Blood Angels themselves. If they are in a war zone, they prefer total control of it. And something to consider that also makes Flesh Tearers unique is their lack of vehicles. They are a dying chapter; less than 400 Marines. And the accounts I've read indicate either a lack of vehicles or a lack of manpower to crew them. So they may have more assault oriented everything(saying something given current BA playstyle) but they could be lacking in vehicles. Could be pretty cool to see how it plays.


----------

